
Show HN: Automated Follows Ups on Slack - jamestimmins
https://www.getitdonezo.com
======
jamestimmins
Co-creator here. We built Donezo because we know how annoying it is to assign
your tasks to your team, and then have to follow up repeatedly. Donezo
automates this by taking the idea behind Slack reminders and following up with
each person individually before the due date. It lets you know who has
completed each task and who you're still waiting on.

Right now it's in free beta, so we're really just trying to understand how can
simplify existing workflows. Happy to answer any questions about how it works!

